# helmets and rollers



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

would it be ok to put my helmets and rollers in same loft???? kevin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

welder said:


> would it be ok to put my helmets and rollers in same loft???? kevin


If you don't mind have "hollers" and "relmets"..........LOL
The WILL breed together and you'll have a bunch of half breeds if you let them hatch.
Do you fly your rollers and helmets? That might be a problem............maybe someone who actually KNOWS should answer you......


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Mixing birds in one loft can cause them to mate with each other and you can get mix breed. Obviously, you can put them both inside.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> If you don't mind have "hollers" and "relmets"..........LOL



hahaha  

And you can keep them together if....you mate them up with one of its own kind first so that they do not get mated with the opposite breed


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

*Keeping different breeds in the same loft*

Pigeons will generally mate with their own kind if they can. I have keep multiple breeds in open loft setups for years and can't ever recall having crossed or mixed young that I did not know of or plan to raise. The thing to avoid is having extra males in the breeding loft - they are nothing but trouble. Extra hens are best kept seperate or with young birds too, but they don't contaminate your breeding.


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

thank you all i have 2 males and I want to put the helmets in w/ them for cage is to small I will use it as isolation cage or something thanks again Kevin,hey bob cat did you fly all your birds together in open loft too or not?


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

welder,

By open loft setup I mean , the birds were kept in the same loft with open front breeding boxes. They could "mingle" with one another! Your helmets probably won't fly with your rollers, but if your just giving them free flight and not concerned about how your rollers perform it won't hurt to let them out together. I never flew my breeding birds when they were nesting or feeding young.


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

no I'm not going to fly my breeding pair but if they have young'ns I might put them in w/ my rollers when they are big enough so thanks for the info kevin


----------

